# Funfetti and other concentrate from diyordie



## andro (25/10/16)

as the title say. Who has stock ?


----------



## Fydo (26/10/16)

Vapechemistry has stock,lung candy aswell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/10/16)

@DizZa may have some by the end of today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

